# Alles bleibt weiß im Browser



## Mario61 (1. Nov 2016)

Hallo, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von Java, aber das einfachste funktioniert einfach nicht.

<script  type="text/javascript">
<!--
document.write('Hallo Welt');
-->
</script>

Im Browser wird mir das Hallo Welt angezeigt, aber wenn ich was hinzufüge:

<script  type="text/javascript">
<!--
document.write('Hallo Welt');
String text = "Funktioniert das";
String str1 = text.substring(1,8);
document.write(str1);
-->
</script>

erhalte ich eine weiße Seite. Auch wenn ich , was ich benötige, mir das Datum anzeigen lasse mit Date() funktioniert das, aber sobald ich mit SimpleDateFormat was mache erhalte ich ebenfalls eine weiße Seite. Schon das Beispiel oben hat mich 3 Stunden gekostet. Habe mein Java upgedated und getestet, alles OK. Warum erhalte ich weiße Seiten? Ich werd echt irre,,
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.
Mario


----------



## Robat (1. Nov 2016)

Mario61 hat gesagt.:


> <script type="text/*javascript*">


Schon an dieser Code-Zeile sollte dir auffallen, dass du hier im falschen Forums-Abschnitt bist.

Java ist ungleich JavaScript.
Merk dir das 

Und von einem *SimpleDateFormat* hab ich in Javascript noch nichts gehört - denke nicht dass es da  überhaupt in der Form gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Robat (1. Nov 2016)

Aber um auf deine Frage zu antworten:

Dir wird nichts angzeigt weil dein Code fehlerhaft ist.
In JavaScript gibt es den Datentype String explizit nicht.

Wenn du deinen Code durch:


```
document.write('Hallo Welt');
            var  x = "Foo Bar";
            var x2 = x.substring(1,3);
            document.write(x2);
```

Sollte es gehen. Du hast also nur den var bezeichner und JS erkennt automatisch welchen Datentyp es braucht.

An die JS Profis - berichtigt mich ^^


----------



## Mario61 (1. Nov 2016)

Oh man, also doch blöd. Sorry, aber ich dachte Java ist java und da eh alles im Web mit Java programmiert wird, dachte ich es wäre so Einfach. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Robat (1. Nov 2016)

Mario61 hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, also doch blöd. Sorry, aber ich dachte Java ist java und da eh alles im Web mit Java programmiert wird, dachte ich es wäre so Einfach. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
> Gruß Mario



Es gibt keine blöden Fragen 

Java mit JavaScript in eine Schublade zu stecken ist ein typischer Anfängerfehler - du bist nicht der erste ^^. 
Mit der Aussage: *".. da eh alles im Web mit Java programmiert wird,.." *wäre ich vorsichtig. ^^


----------



## RalleYTN (1. Nov 2016)

Mario61 hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, also doch blöd. Sorry, aber ich dachte Java ist java und da eh alles im Web mit Java programmiert wird, dachte ich es wäre so Einfach. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
> Gruß Mario


Nur Serverseitig. Moderne Websites nutzen keine Applets mehr.
JavaScript ist das was clientseitig im Browser ausgeführt wird.


----------

